# Windows 10: Probleme bei Download und Installation - Nutzer melden Fehlercode



## David Martin (29. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Probleme bei Download und Installation - Nutzer melden Fehlercode* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Probleme bei Download und Installation - Nutzer melden Fehlercode


----------



## MRRadioactiv (29. Juli 2015)

Hab ich 3 mal gemacht - nur - es kommt immer wieder der selbe Fehler.


----------



## Roccat93 (29. Juli 2015)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Benutz mal das mediacreation tool. Danach ging es bei mir. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Windows-10-Software-259581/Downloads/neu-installieren-ISO-1166098/


----------



## Bleeder (29. Juli 2015)

Nachdem alles runtergeladen war bekomme ich nun Fehlercode C1900208 großes Kino


----------



## Dosentier (29. Juli 2015)

Ganz ehrlich ?

Selber schuld, wer sich Win10 jetzt schon drauf zieht.
Man hat doch eh ein Jahr Zeit, da würde ich lieber 6 Monate warten, bis die Ersten Kinderkrankheiten ausbügelt sind.

Kein Windows war bisher am Anfang ohne Probleme am Start.


----------



## country (29. Juli 2015)

Für mein Mobo gibt es noch nicht einmal Win10 Treiber.


----------



## Elektro77 (30. Juli 2015)

Bleeder schrieb:


> Nachdem alles runtergeladen war bekomme ich nun Fehlercode C1900208 großes Kino



Bei mir das gleiche
habe auf 2 von 3 Rechnern das Update bekommen, einmal Windows 7 64 Home und einmal Windows 8.1 Pro mit Media Center. Auf beiden Rechner wurde das Update heruntergeladen und entpackt und auf beiden Rechner kam dann ein Fehler "WindowsUpdate_C1900208" der isch auch mit erneutem herunterladen über den Trick "download forcieren" nicht beheben lässt. bin mal gespannt ob sich in den nächsten tagen noch etwas tut. Ansonsten halt nicht Microsoft


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße!


----------



## huenni87 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich kann den Tipp von Roccat nur bestätigen. Mit dem MediaCreationTool von MS hat es bei mir gestern wie am Schnürchen funktioniert. Der Download ging schnell und die Installation ist ruck zuck durch gewesen.


----------



## Celerex (30. Juli 2015)

Hab's gestern auch über das Media Creation Tool gemacht. Funzt einwandfrei.


----------



## SoulKeeper2k (30. Juli 2015)

Ging auf 2 von 4 Systemen problemlos mit dem MediaCreationTool. Das eine System bei dem ich bedenken hatte hat 8 Jahre alte Hardware drin. Aber selbst hier ging das Upgrade ohne Zwischenfälle


----------



## bj236 (30. Juli 2015)

Bei mir erscheint nach dem Download im dieselbe Fehlermeldung: 
"Es konnte nicht festegestellt werden, ob ihr PC über genügend Speicherplatz verfügt, um die Installation von Windos 10 fortzusetzen. Starten sie das Setup erneut."
Speicherplatz ist genügend vorhanden (ca 700Gb frei) Kennt jemand Abhilfe?


----------

